# When given a snow day this is how i spend it.



## thatcho (Nov 21, 2013)

Ok went into work today and we were BLESSED with 15mph wind, Snow and temp with windchill 6 deg. So boss had us call it a day after a short attempt of trying to work. The following is how i am spending the rest of my day.

#1- Attempt first fatty. Stuffed with egg, potato and cheddar.













CAM00211.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Nov 21, 2013






#2- Cold smoke a slab of Pepper bacon.













CAM00212.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Nov 21, 2013






Fatty all rolled up and in fridge. No bacon on this one.













CAM00213.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Nov 21, 2013






An will be smoking with Todd's product. Peach and Hickory Yummy.













CAM00214.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Nov 21, 2013






A pic of outside temp.













Screenshot_2013-11-21-14-55-51.png



__ thatcho
__ Nov 21, 2013






Actual smoker temp on left and max temp alarm right. Oh and i am using the AMNTS. Bearcarver hope you enjoy and i will be prepping some Trout for smoke tomorrow.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 21, 2013)

I wanna see pics of the finished fatty!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## thatcho (Nov 21, 2013)

Here is the final Q-view for ya
David. Internal was 166 and smoker stood around 240. I know i forgot something the bacon but it is still curing. The slab i posted i am still cold smoking. Family LOVED their first FATTY. Thank you SMF.
 













CAM00216.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Nov 21, 2013


















CAM00217.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Nov 21, 2013


----------



## flyboys (Nov 21, 2013)

Looks tasty!


----------



## thatcho (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks, It sure was can only imagine when i wrap it in bacon


----------

